# Tendon Sheath Injection Help



## RachelCoder (Dec 16, 2011)

If any one could please give me an help if you are doing Tendon Sheath Injections in your office. Can we bill multiple areas...are the CPT codes 20550 and 20551 the correct way to go?? Any help would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## dballard2004 (Dec 16, 2011)

Rachel,

Per the CPT guidelines, if multiple injections are performed into the same tendon sheath/origin, then codes 20550 or 20551 should only be reported only once.  If there are multiple injections into multiple sites, then you may report codes 20550 or 20551 once per injection.

This guidance is taken from the CPT guidelines.  You may want to consult with the payer here to see if they have any specific guidance.

Hope this helps.


----------



## kumarank (Oct 16, 2019)

Hi there,

Can anyone please share the guidelines for tendon injection ( 20551 )

1.How many units can be reported in a day ( MUE 5 UNITS ) but one of our physician is billing more than 5 units but the documentation support for more than 5

ex : patient came with complaints of Neck pain, dorsal pain associated with stiffness with headache. Pain is radiating to both upper limbs hence 12 single tendon injection (20551) for both rt and lt trapezii tendons, rt/lt supraspinatus, rt/lt infraspinatus, rt/lt iliocostalis, rt/lt levator scapulae and rt/lt latissmus dorsii tendons guided by US (76942) are done.


----------

